
Garlic shortage hits, a side effect of the coronavirus pandemic - jelliclesfarm
https://www.mercurynews.com/garlic-shortage-hits-a-side-effect-of-the-coronavirus-pandemic
======
jelliclesfarm
[..]People largely confined to their homes have been cooking more and buying
more garlic to cook with, Christopher said. His company, which typically sells
500,000 pounds of garlic per week to grocers, restaurants and industrial
buyers, watched demand skyrocket after the stay-home orders were imposed —
first to 600,000 pounds per week, then to 700,000, then to 800,000, he said.
Demand from restaurants has plummeted, but demand from grocers has exploded,
he said.[..]

Is it just me or is this math dodgy? That’s 300k pounds of garlic per week
while restaurants are not buying but people at home are buying?

So 350 million people consuming 800k lbs of garlic perfection week? How many
lbs of garlic per day per person?

Math. Do the math?

------
nkurz
Makes me feel good that we planted our garlic last fall. We ate the first
sample today for lunch: pulled them green, chopped up, sauteed in olive oil,
then mixed in a cheese omelette. Tasty, and the first thing we've eaten from
our garden this year in Vermont.

@jelliclesfarm: You post a lot of California farming related articles, and
have a name that includes 'farm'. Do you have farm? What do you grow?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Yes. I have a small acreage farm and orchard. Lavender for essential oil and
medicinal herbs. I used to grow produce but no margins as labour takes up
everything.

I came here to apply for YC, didn’t get through but stayed..for small acreage
farm automation.

+

Netflix series Rotten. Episode: Garlic. Garlic comes from China and peeled by
Chinese prison labour according to the documentary. Gilroy Christopher Ranch
disagrees. I wonder why we are having a shortage of garlic in our tiny country
population of about 350 million then ..

